# Frosch - Welche Art?



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen um welche Art Frosch es sich bei dem unten zu sehenden Exemplar handelt? Ich habe schon im Web gesucht, aber ich konnte die Art nicht wirklich bestimmen. Ist der erste Frosch im Teich   

Gruß,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

*Re*

Hallo
1.__ Moorfrosch
2.__ Seefrosch
3.__ Teichfrosch
4.Mischling  

http://www.saxonet.de/amphibia/moorfrosch.htm
http://hessen.nabu.de/m03/m03_06/
http://www.amphibienschutz.de/amphib/mofr.htm
http://naturnahe-teiche.bei.t-online.de/escul.htm
http://www.tiere-im-garten.de/teichfrosch.htm
http://www.saxonet.de/amphibia/klwasserfrosch.htm
http://www.saxonet.de/amphibia/seefrosch.htm


viel Spaß


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Ja, auf diese Alternativen bin ich auch gekommen 

Ich vermute Mischling, aber ist wirklich schwer zu sagen finde ich


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

hallo peter,
von der sorte hab ich auch jede menge am teich.
sind sehr klein und machen keine quak-geräusche.
welche das sind, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

:tach:  Hallo peterfeiersinger........ :tach:

Also ich würde Sagen das ist ein __ Grasfrosch (Ranna temporaria) ist der erste Frosch im Jahr die den Teich zum Leichen aufsuchen......... oder ein __ Wechselkröte ( Bufo viridis) ist aber nicht so Häufig.........



 :jump:  :knuddel:


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Stimmt, zum __ Grasfrosch passt euch der dunkle Fleck hinter dem Auge sehr genau!



http://www.saxonet.de/amphibia/grasfrosch.htm


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Na Ok. wenn wir schon mal bei der Artenbestimmung sind ...

Ich weiss auch nicht so recht, mein Tipp war eigentlich immer "__ Grasfrosch". 

Oder hat jemand ne andere Idee ?

Bis später - Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Yep, _bufo calamita_, __ Kreuzkröte


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Obwohl...

wenn ich noch mal einen Blick auf die Hinterbeine werfe, issses vielleicht doch der Wasserfrosch (hatte mich von der Rückenlinie täuschen lassen).

http://www.chili-balkon.de/viecher/wasserfrosch.htm


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Bin ja richtig begeistert, dass der auch __ Schnecken jagt   

Danke für die Bestimmung Carsten.

Bis später - Tulpe


----------

